# Food in stool



## 17715 (Mar 10, 2007)

Does anyone ever see food in their stool. Especially after eating a salad. Or even peanuts. I see this a lot. Is it uncommon. The other day someone came over with veggie platter and saw most of it in toilet. Hate t o be so graphic, but this scared the heck out of me.


----------



## CharminLover (May 16, 2007)

It happens with peanuts and corn all the time to numerous people I know including myself. I dont think I've seen anything else, but then again I try not to look !!







Ami


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Happens all the time with veggies and nuts!


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

Yes, it is quite amazing- dont get a fright, I had a slad, with parsley, & beetroot, my poo was a lovely shade of purple, with a garnish of parsley on the side! any seeds or nuts, just go stright tru. sometimes, I think, I might as well go & throw my lunch right in the toilet!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

Haha funny posts! I have food in my stool, i should have just thrown my dinner in the toilet bowl as well LOL!One serious question please, its hard to say if these liquids (Immodium and Pepto Bismol) are helping me or my body is really getting better on its own, how can I tell please?


----------



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

I saw lettuce in my D the other day.I think it's actually helpful if you can see the food in there. That way you know what caused the D. When I saw the lettuce, I knew it must have been the turkey sandwich that I ate earlier. Maybe it was the sauce or the type of bread that they used.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

I could never figure out how it becomes whole again after chewing it up?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think it puts itself back together. I think most of us don't chew things long enough to completely liquefy everything.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Some things just DO NOT get brokn down in our stool now matter how much we think we chew... corn is one of those things....I know though that when I'm having a bad D moment, lettuce doesn't digest in my system, as others said... yeah.. it's gross.


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

One thing about seeing your food. You know what your transit time is.(LOL)


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, salad, veggies, cherries, and tomatoes.


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

actually, tomatoes are one of the scariest, because of the colour! first time I saw red poo, I was sure it was blood, till I remembered i had had tomatoes 3 hours ago!!


----------



## dreday (May 4, 2007)

O.k. it seems like I rarely digest foods properly since I see everything. But, this has made me become obsessed with my time table. I get really paranoid about eating anything on certain days because I know it takes two days for it to come out. And if lands on a day I have to go out, I'll freak out about what I just ate worrying about what time it will have to come out, and whether I'll be out or not. Also, I wonder if anyone eats something bad, and have to go to the bathroom the same day, a couple hours later? I hate some seafood alfredo pasta att he olive garden one day, and a couple hours later, it was as if I had food poisoning, it was water! But I knew it wasn't food poisoning since it was only a couple times I went, and usually when you get contaminated food, its a 2 day thing. But, I never have to go the same day! So I didn't know what it was from, since everything was unrecognizable.


----------



## SoreInFL (Jun 10, 2007)

This part of IBS just grosses me out.... but, like many, I have become obssessed with checking out the toilet before flushing!WHY do we do this? Seems to only upset us more when we do...


----------



## sharanne (Aug 23, 2006)

anniemac said:


> Yes, it is quite amazing- dont get a fright, I had a slad, with parsley, & beetroot, my poo was a lovely shade of purple, with a garnish of parsley on the side! any seeds or nuts, just go stright tru. sometimes, I think, I might as well go & throw my lunch right in the toilet!


I know exactly what you mean!! Lettuce is the worst offender! However, I love salad, and worry if I don't eat enough leafy greens. I don't know what to do about the problem and tend to avoid it as much as I can but it becomes problematic especially when you eat out - at home I can be more careful but I still 'cheat' regularly. Do vitamins and cooked veggies make up for the lack of fresh salad?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> One thing about seeing your food. You know what your transit time is.(L


Not likely. Transit time is quite variable.


> , tomatoes are one of the scariest, because of the colour! first time I saw red poo, I was sure it was blood, till I remembered i had had tomatoes 3 hours ago!


Those tomatoes were likely still in your small intestine after this little time. It's more likely that perhaps you had tomatoes a _day_ earlier.


----------



## anniemac (May 30, 2007)

What I think, is that if I eat leafy greens, it all comes out 4 hours later, undigested, anyway, so its as if my gut wont digest good food anymore, only "white food"! anything else goes thru undigested. I take vits too, but wonder if they are getting in my system. Cheers, anniemac


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the digestion and absorbing of nutrients occurs in the first couple of hours the food is in you.Yep, normal transit time is 16-72 hours, but no one is taking 2 days to digest and absorb the nutrients. The getting what you need out of the food is all over pretty quickly and most of the time it is just sitting in there for the bacteria to feed on. I mean they remove people's colons so the food will only be in for 4 or so hours because by then it is at the end of the small intestine and they absorb everything they need from the food. Those leafy greens are coming out of people the same way if it was in there 72 hours as if it were in there for 4. Really, there is nothing in the colon that grinds it up into smaller bits for the last 1-2 days it is in there. Plant material you do not chew up enough comes out the same way it went down in all people no matter what the transit time is.With vitamins, some of the pills do not dissolve in any human, they aren't made correctly and there is no regulation to force them to make them correctly.How to know if you can't absorb your food/vitamins you ask these questions, not look at the stool.A) Are you losing weight all out of proportion to what you eat?B) Are you anemic or suffering from other diseases from lack of vitamins/minerals even though you eat enough of the vitamins/minerals in question. (I mean if you eat no vitamin C and get scurvy that is normal, if you are getting plenty of vitamin C and get scurvy that means something is messed up).If you maintain weight and are generally healthy you are absorbing everything you need regardless of what your stool looks like.FWIW, raw veggies do seem to be hard on some IBSers so you may find that that you react differently to these trigger foods than you do with foods that are generally safe for IBSers. Your body doesn't know that a food is "healthy" or not when it choses to react to it.K.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Oh yeah, i can totally relate here...i call myself the human salad shooter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























I can't help but laugh, or else i'd be crying all the time...i know i've been told that it could not be possibly from the salad i just ate for lunch, but hey, if i've not had a salad or any lettuce in a month, and i eat a salad one day for lunch, then about 30 mins. to an hour later, and it comes out almost whole...yeah, it's fast transit time no matter what. Certainly it still wouldn't be in me from a month ago.....add corn, nuts, tomatos to the list and i guess we have our menu.


----------



## julia713 (Sep 1, 2004)

Human salad shooter! I know exactly what you're saying!







I was here about 3 years ago, and thanks to this forum (after many many tests...augh!) found that my IBS-D was being triggered by my birth control pill. 2 wks. after I stopped taking it, my severe symptoms pretty much disappeared.Now, it's reared its ugly (and painful) head again. The undigested food part, and occasional stretches of D never went away...but now the pain, bloating, and mucous are back.







My question is...this time I've noticed what I'll call UFO's. Unidentified floating objects. This doesn't look like anything I've eaten...well...ever. It looks like a piece of square carrot. With rounded edges. And it's either embedded in poop, or floating! The thing I'm worried about is that it might be undigested medication. Especially my BCP that I've had NO problems with! Has anyone had these UFO's before? How do you tell what it was?I would take it to my Dr. but the last time I tried to show her something that came out of me (it was cleaned and sealed in plastic) she suggested I needed a psychiatrist. ( and they wonder why we don't go to the doctor!) OK...I need a new doctor!







Sorry for rambling! This is my first post. Thanks!


----------

